# Boston Whaler



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

I am looking at a 21' Outrage,95',Raytheon radar,Lorain gps,Lowrance ff,twin 120 Johnsons. Dealer says it was an ODNR boat and has very low hours. Asking 20,000. Is this a good deal? Thanks ,Steve.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what dealership are u buying it from


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bw*

Local dealer here close to Cincinnati. Very good reputation.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I think that's a pretty good deal. If you want to do some research before buying, I would suggest looking at www.boattrader.com www.thehulltruth.com or www.boattest.com


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

it should be a good deal because boston whalers have good reps ( i have a 17 montak) and maintain their value very well im suprised its that cheap, id just check the engines real well, dnr isnt famous for serviceing their engines real well, just start it with some earmuffs and see how she sounds


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Can't be too bad. Thing probably has never seen saltwater.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

20K is very cheap for a whaler of that size and year. Great deal or something fishy.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Like LYO said, 20k is a good deal. I'd check both motors as well. The mid-west waterways are known for their problems with zebra mussels....you may have them in the motors and don't even know it.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

No matter what they're asking for it, make sure to have a survey done. 

I don't know about where you are but the DNR runs boat hard down and long down here. 

Also, unless the boat has an hour meter, how does the dealer know how many hours the boat has? Also what's his idea of low hours? On a 12 year old DNR boat, I'd think it would have over 2000 hrs.

- Dae


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Whaler hours*

Dealer says no hour meter. He says very few outboards do . Should I ask about a 1 year warranty? Price has dropped to 19,000. This is a v-berth boat.(small,though) He also says the original price was 65,000. Do you think an F-150 could pull it from Cincy to South Carolina? Dual axle trailer.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

F150 will pull it nicely. Get the survey, take a test ride (be sure to hit some waves hard) and if it works out buy it. Reselling wouldn't be too hard...


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

smallie53 said:


> Dealer says no hour meter. He says very few outboards do . Should I ask about a 1 year warranty? Price has dropped to 19,000. This is a v-berth boat.(small,though) He also says the original price was 65,000. Do you think an F-150 could pull it from Cincy to South Carolina? Dual axle trailer.


None of the carb motors I can think of had hour meters. They had to be installed separately and being this boat didn't have one, I'm wondering what lead the dealer to believe this boat had low hours.

As for getting a 1yr warranty, is it worth anything being the dealer won't be anywhere around you?

Don't worry what the original price was because it doesn't mean squat. It's all going to depend on current condition and if you get it surveyed you'll know what it's worth. You'll also know if there's any problems. You might want to also go over to Bass Boat Central's Evinrude/Johnson Forum and post the model and serial number. One of the Mods there should be able to look up the motor to see what, if any, warranty work has been done to the motors. Then again, with BRP taking over, I'm not sure if '95 motor info is available.

F150 to tow a 21footer with twin outboards??? I don't see why you couldn't. I've seen plenty of pickups and SUVs built on 1/2 ton frames that tow 23 footers around.

Good luck and let us know the outcome.

- Dae


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Survey?*

I hate to ask a really dumb question, but what is a survey? Sorry, but never looked at buying a boat this large. Thanks for all the info so far. Steve


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

If you've ever bought a home, they are the Equivalent of an appraiser and a home inspector.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Survey*

Googled boat survey. Nearest were 300 miles away. Emailed both. No reply yet. Both near Lake Erie.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Ask for recommendations for a surveyor on a site geared more toward boats like The Hull Truth. Someone should be able to recommend on to you. You might also call a few boat/yacht brokers in the area to see who they use. Regardless of who comes recommended to you, ask the surveyor for references.

BTW, have you checked this site for one?
http://www.navsurvey.com/ussa_roster.htm


- Dae


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

as for towing, check the weight of that boat, motors and trailer. my hunch is that you are going to be pulling 3000 pounds or so. the F-150 should tow that fine on flat ground, since you will be crossing mountains to go to SC i would be sure your tranny is serviced and add the biggest tranny cooler you can find. 

also be sure the trailer brakes work correcty. 

drive conservatively and you will be fine, did i mention the trailer brakes?? make sure they work right. 

good luck,
jerry


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. After figuring in taxes, insurance and licenses, along with the fact that we will not be moving for a couple of years(and the poor DNR maintenance) have decided not to buy. Thanks again. Steve


----------



## dfritch (Jun 27, 2006)

*hmmmm*

Sounds like a decent deal to me. Been in the St. Lawerence as a summer resident for 40 years and as a whaler owner. Still own a "65" 13 foot. , Check the engines tho. if you can take the boat on a good hour run see how the engines run and perform. Also was reading about Zebra Mussels? My River has them also and Nobody has ever had a problem with Zebra mussels in the intake or any part of the engine. Nor have I ever heard any complaints of any other kind of cloging in other types of water intakes. Zebra's tend appear in one area for a short time and the die off due to great lakes and rivers are clean enough so can support the mussels for a relativley short time. They tend to migrate around the lakes and rivers. least thats how I see it. Hope this helps
:fishing:


----------

